# Trouble at Nass



## MR. evil (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.crankfire.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=9634


----------



## severine (Jul 26, 2009)

That sucks! Seems like some of the area might still be okay though, right? I'm not real familiar with it since I've only ridden a very small portion.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 26, 2009)

severine said:


> That sucks! Seems like some of the area might still be okay though, right? I'm not real familiar with it since I've only ridden a very small portion.



seems like parking will be an issue.


----------



## severine (Jul 26, 2009)

How about parking at Sessions and going from there? I realize it's a little bit down the road, but it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 26, 2009)

This really sucks!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 26, 2009)

Sounds like we are still safe at Stone but like Tim said there isn't a lot of parking there.Are the trails off the soccer field the Water Depts property?


----------



## severine (Jul 26, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Sounds like we are still safe at Stone but like Tim said there isn't a lot of parking there.Are the trails off the soccer field the Water Depts property?



I suppose if you really had to, maybe you could find a way to carpool a little. You know, some park somewhere else and others will meet you there, bring you to the start point, and then bring you back to your car when the ride is over. Just trying to find a solution...


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 26, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Sounds like we are still safe at Stone but like Tim said there isn't a lot of parking there.Are the trails off the soccer field the Water Depts property?



If stone starts seeing the amount of cars that park on Scoville I think it will only be a matter of time until someone complains


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 26, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Sounds like we are still safe at Stone but like Tim said there isn't a lot of parking there.Are the trails off the soccer field the Water Depts property?



No! That I'm pretty sure is Burlington town property. 



> How about parking at Sessions and going from there? I realize it's a little bit down the road, but it shouldn't be too bad.



It's really not. I rode out of there on Monday this week and it made for a nice loop. 

http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=597


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 26, 2009)

My folks used to live on Sawmill Road 8 years ago.  There's a cul de sac at the end.  You have my permission to park there any time.


----------



## Paul (Jul 26, 2009)

That sucks, but has been par for the course lately. Glad there are none of those restrictions where I ride.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 26, 2009)

Stone parking is right in the middle of Nassahegan state forest, as far as I know.  I'm not sure if MTB is officially ok there, but the current problems are with the NB water dept, who has nothing to do with that area.  The water dept also has nothing to do with the riding out of the soccer fields, AFAIK.

But yeah, if Stone starts seeing Scoville levels of traffic it won't be good.  Not so much for people complaining, more for because it will destroy the area.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 26, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> My folks used to live on Sawmill Road 8 years ago.  There's a cul de sac at the end.  You have my permission to park there any time.



Sweet, now all we have to do is cut a trail from there to the Johnnycake downhill.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 26, 2009)

I guess we'll have to see what the Mayor of Nassahegan, Rueler has for recommendations or if someone(NEMBA) intends to contact the Water dept to try an work something out.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 26, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> (NEMBA) intends to contact the Water dept to try an work something out.



That's probably the most prudent step at this point, but what do I know?


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 26, 2009)

I am not sure Nemba will be able to do much. They typically like to go in and get permission to build trails and ride BEFORE hand. the fact that most of those trails are illegal will not help the cause. Also, the MDC has kept Nemba out of the Rez despite the fact that those trails needs nembas help


----------



## bvibert (Jul 26, 2009)

AFAIK a lot of MTB trails in CT started out as illegally cut trails until NEMBA stepped in to get things legit.  This is exactly the sort of thing they could help with.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 26, 2009)

If I get caught I am using one of your names.

But then again the chances of me getting caught aren't that great since I hardly ride.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 26, 2009)

I guess if you get stopped just tell them you don't have an ID on you. Then tell them your name is Brian Vibert.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 26, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Sweet, now all we have to do is cut a trail from there to the Johnnycake downhill.



wouldn't surprise me if there is a trail in there already.  Where that cul de sac is at the end of Sawmill Road backs up to conservation land all the way to the top of Johnny Cake.


----------



## Greg (Jul 27, 2009)

Is the south side of E. Chuppens water company land? If not , I say we establish an unofficial parking spot there; sorta where the end of the Scoville twisties cross and head up to the 4-way...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 27, 2009)

Greg said:


> Is the south side of E. Chuppens water company land? If not , I say we establish an unofficial parking spot there; sorta where the end of the Scoville twisties cross and head up to the 4-way...



Street view on Google maps is showing a few areas to park a couple cars. Might be a good alternative.


----------



## jarrodski (Jul 28, 2009)

see you guys in nepaug... 

that really sucks you guys lost a spot like that.  bogus.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 28, 2009)

From the recent updates to the CF thread it looks like Stone may also be off limits. Pretty sure it was CNR that posted he was walking the dog over there and saw the DEP ticketing MX'rs. Nothing about MTB'rs getting ticketed over there yet but I imagine its not to far off. Another guy in that thread mentioned that he was hassled by a water department emplyee this morning taking down plate numbers. He was further told that the DEP would be cracking down on any riding on state land.


----------



## severine (Jul 28, 2009)

Why? It seems so senseless that the DEP would be harassing MTBers. It's not like we're talking about quads here--these are pretty low-impact, if ridden responsibly. I thought they wanted people to enjoy the state lands? :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 28, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> From the recent updates to the CF thread it looks like Stone may also be off limits. Pretty sure it was CNR that posted he was walking the dog over there and saw the DEP ticketing MX'rs. Nothing about MTB'rs getting ticketed over there yet but I imagine its not to far off. Another guy in that thread mentioned that he was hassled by a water department emplyee this morning taking down plate numbers. He was further told that the DEP would be cracking down on any riding on state land.



This is encouraging:



			
				kona4girl@crankfire.com said:
			
		

> Just called the DEP to get the scoop, we can ride in the park area but they do not want any building of bridges, ramps etc, or cutting trees or any alterations to the trail.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 6, 2009)

For those not following along; it's sounding pretty dicey at Nass:

http://www.crankfire.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=9682


----------

